

“Goldberg polyhedra” – a 4th class of convex equilateral polyhedra - felixr
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/02/04/1310939111

======
felixr
There is also a spiegel.de article [1] which contains a short summary
including examples, like this one:
[http://cdn3.spiegel.de/images/image-656756-galleryV9-aesy.jp...](http://cdn3.spiegel.de/images/image-656756-galleryV9-aesy.jpg)

[1]: [http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/geometrie-neue-
kla...](http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/geometrie-neue-klasse-
regelmaessiger-koerper-entdeckt-a-952615.html)

[1-translated]:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=ht...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fwissenschaft%2Fmensch%2Fgeometrie-
neue-klasse-regelmaessiger-koerper-entdeckt-a-952615.html&sandbox=1)

